# You shoulda seen it when we started.



## Blakesmaster (Mar 16, 2010)

Picked up an 88 4runner a few months back and wasn't quite sure what to do with it. Florida truck, pretty much rust free, the frame is impeccable, but alas, the moron who I bought it from in PA was...well, a moron.







When I first got it, it had 31 inch tires...bald; gaudy, ridiculous rims, a visor over the windshield, running boards, flame stickers all over the grill, turn signals and marker lights as well as a slew of other stickers on the rest of the windows and a hideous slab of rusty metal and bondo on the hood that the seller referred to as a hood scoop. We got rid of the tires and wheels, as well as the rest of the douchebaggery surrounding the truck ( with the exception of the purple paint. Seriously what sort of man paints his truck purple? ), fixed some electrical issues, door handles, horn, etc. and tore out the rear carpet.






Here's a few pics of the process. Wish I had more. Tomorrow I'll be doing the fluids, plugs, wires, air filter and hopefully getting started on removing the window tint. Found a few more rust spots than we saw originally but most of the truck is fairly solid. Some sanding, putty, and paint will have it looking halfway decent. It will be nice in a few months. Probably lift it a bit and throw some good 31's on it, solid bumpers with at least one winch, locking toolbox for gear in the bed and I'm looking at putting a canvas top on it somewhere down the line. I'll keep you posted on the progression as the money starts to come in.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking good.
It's a lot of fun (work) restoring one like that. Just be sure not to park it under any trees in a wind storm. 






Andy


----------

